# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Рег.отчёты GENERAL|USN|PBOUL - в чём разница?

## vgy

Доброго дня! 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чём разница между данными формами отчётности в плане обновления?
Скажем, есть конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения ред.1.3". С ней вроде всё понятно - надо обновлять отчётность USN. Что будет, если подкинуть GENERAL?
А есть конфигурация бухгалтерский учет, ред.4.5. Её обновлять обязательно GENERAL? Или может как-то разделяться на: GENERAL/USN/PBOUL?
Заранее спасибо за ответы :)

----------


## tania_123

Т.к. программы 1С УСН, 1С предприниматель и 1С бухгалтерия по разному устроены, соответственно и сбор данных в формы отчетности производиться по разному. в 1с предпринимателе из регистров, в бухгалтерии из дних счетов, в усн из других.

----------


## vgy

Ага. Понятно..
А вот по обновлению. Действительно важно какую из форм отчётности мы подключаем к базе?

----------


## tania_123

Конечно.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Вообще-то комплекты отчетности отличаются только составом отчетов, внутри они написаны одинаково, т.е. подходят для любых конфигураций, использующих регламентированные отчеты. Например отчетность General за 2 квартал 2014 г содержит 47 отчетов, УСН -38, ПБОЮЛ -28. Поэтому можете подключать самый полный комплект к любой конфигурации, просто часть форм вы не будете использовать в работе, (например , предпринимателю не нужна декларация по налогу на прибыль). Все отчеты будут открываться, но не предназначенные для данной конфигурации не будут заполняться автоматически

----------

vgy (18.08.2014)

----------

